# Catfish Rig



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm adding Catfish charters on Sandusky Bay to my guide service this season.
Here's my Catfishing rig. 
I've got a few minor modifications to make to this watercraft. But otherwise, I can't wait!
I've got my OUPV/Charter Captain qualification now.

View attachment 297813


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Great place for big channels....


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

What your rates?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

caseyroo said:


> What your rates?


Hey caseyroo,

My rates are on my website. 
http://jignpig.net/


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

I would love to know what your yearly numbers would be? over 5000.. in say..150 trips?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

A little more cleaning to do. 
But most of the modifications are done and ready for up to 6-anglers.


----------

